# Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Frederick J. Gaston III - [Jackson County, Mississippi]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Frederick J. Gaston III *- [Jackson County, Mississippi]











*Age:* 49

*Cause of Death:* Gunshot
The Jackson County, Miss., Sheriff's Office deputy was shot in the chest just before midnight Saturday by two teenagers, according to Gastonia Police. Rekeam Jamall Fleming, 16, of the 800 block of Radio Street in Gastonia and Tommy Dean Barnette Jr., 17, of the 300 block of South Eighth Street in Bessemer City both face charges of first-degree murder. Gaston had a career in law enforcement. He worked his way up to the rank of lieutenant with the Gulfport, Miss., Police during the 13 years he worked there. He served as interim police chief for the Moss Point Police for about a year, said Moss Point Police Lt. Mark Meseldach. Gaston left the department in June to work for the Jackson County Sheriff's Office.
Jackson County Sheriff Mike Byrd described Gaston "as the most dedicated, loyal criminal investigator that any law enforcement agency could ever ask for."
He is survived by his wife and two children.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Frederick J. Gaston III - [Jackson County, Mississip*

These pukes ruin a family and probably didn't even have a second thought. RIP Deputy.


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Frederick J. Gaston III - [Jackson County, Mississip*

RIP Deputy Gaston. May God give comfort to your family. Serve St Michael with pride.


----------

